# List of fighters that have ducked Golovkin?



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Peter Quillin
Sergio Martinez
Miguel Cotto
Danny Jacobs
Canelo Alvarez
Billy Hoe Saunders
Carl Froch 

Anyone else that I'm not thinking of


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Supposedly Sturm declined a fight 4-5 years ago.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

You cannot include Froch on that. The guy fought anyone and was retiring when it was talked about.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Strike said:


> You cannot include Froch on that. The guy fought anyone and was retiring when it was talked about.


Yeah, I wouldn't include that one either. Froch had one foot out the door.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Didnt NJIkam turn down a fight or something?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> You cannot include Froch on that. The guy fought anyone and was retiring when it was talked about.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 26, 2016)

Strike said:


> You cannot include Froch on that. The guy fought anyone and was retiring when it was talked about.


Spot on. While the amount of fighters who have ducked GGG is insane, The Cobra ducked absolutely nobody

Anyone who says The Cobra ducked anybody knows SFA about Carl Froch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cmon Tommy, where was this Froch offer and when was it declined?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> Peter Quillin
> Sergio Martinez
> Miguel Cotto
> Danny Jacobs
> ...


Quillin and Jacobs couldnt fight GGG because of network problems, Jacobs just won the title how is he ducking?

Hard to call Cotto a duck because he was only looking at a Canelo fight which was his plan from the start

GGG ducked Ward which is a bigger duck than all of these because if GGG won he would be p4p #1, he basically wants to keep his 0


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Froch ?

Nah jog on.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh God here we go


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

how did Martinez duck


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

You forgot Floyd Mayweather. He quickly retired before he could face mighty Golovkin.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Anthony Mundine


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sergio didn't duck GGG.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't agree with Froch at all, first name that popped out to me..


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I wont agree with Froch either. Rest is quite accurate.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/7/1...z-says-he-wont-avoid-gennady-golovkin-in-2014

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/6/3...t-be-sergio-martinezs-next-fight-says-dibella


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/quillin-golovkin-bring-much-money-table--85778


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Martinez was the one that brought forth this shit by ducking Golovkin in the first place.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Martinez was the one that brought forth this shit by ducking Golovkin in the first place.


He may have started it, but his predecessors were far worse IMO


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Could've had a good thread here Tommy but you shat on it putting Froch in there.

If the money and venue were right,Froch would've taken it and the already discussed reasons are also perfectly valid.
It's about as valid as saying Hagler ducked a rematch after the first skelping.
No one held retirement against him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Quillin and Jacobs couldnt fight GGG because of network problems, Jacobs just won the title how is he ducking?
> 
> Hard to call Cotto a duck because he was only looking at a Canelo fight which was his plan from the start
> 
> GGG ducked Ward which is a bigger duck than all of these because if GGG won he would be p4p #1, he basically wants to keep his 0


Ward turned down a fight offer at 168. Some duck.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Pirog didn't duck, but Also a fight that didn't materialise


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Could've had a good thread here Tommy but you shat on it putting Froch in there.
> 
> If the money and venue were right,Froch would've taken it and the already discussed reasons are also perfectly valid.
> It's about as valid as saying Hagler ducked a rematch after the first skelping.
> No one held retirement against him.


It wouldve been a huge fight in wembley, 80k fans huge ppv huge event but froch didnt want it

by the way the hagler situation is different as leonard held a couple press conferences and invited hagler, insinuating that he was going to announce a rematch but he trollled hagler twice


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It wouldve been a huge fight in wembley, 80k fans huge ppv huge event but froch didnt want it


Did Froch ever tell you he knocked out George Groves in front of 80,000 people at Wembley?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It wouldve been a huge fight in wembley, 80k fans huge ppv huge event but froch didnt want it


Yeah.What sort of money would Golovkin have brought to the table at that time?

Utter bullshit and I think a poster of your intelligence has to be trolling here.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah.What sort of money would Golovkin have brought to the table at that time?
> 
> Utter bullshit and I think a poster of your intelligence has to be trolling here.


A lot. Wouldve been a huge pay day for both guys and I think you're underestimating the value that fight would have generated. Winnable for Carl as well.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I hate this Golovkin/Ward shit, none of us were involved in any negotiations between the two, we don't know what went on. For every person who says Ward ducked Golovkin, another says Golovkin ducked Ward. In any case, Golovkin needs the Canelo fight first, he needs to prove himself #1 at middleweight before moving up. It's just a shame Ward's gone up too, although he's fighting Kovalev soon so we can't complain!


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


>


I don't think its fair to include a 147 pounder who only fought above that weight a few times, and never called himself a middleweight champion.

But he opens himself up to it a bit since he has done some occasional trash talk at GGG's direction.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> A lot. Wouldve been a huge pay day for both guys and I think you're underestimating the value that fight would have generated. Winnable for Carl as well.


He wouldn't have brought shit to the table and you know it.
He was still fighting in Casinos in Monte Carlo and 80k at Wembley had a fair bit to do with it being an all British world title rematch after a shock first fight.

I'm done here.If you're going to troll,don't forget the laughs.

Or at least bring irrefutable facts to the table,like the one about Hagler refusing to fight Leonard at 154 because without the belts,he didn't have any juice.

Truth or laughs Tommy,even if either are at my expense please.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I hate this Golovkin/Ward shit, none of us were involved in any negotiations between the two, we don't know what went on. For every person who says Ward ducked Golovkin, another says Golovkin ducked Ward. In any case, Golovkin needs the Canelo fight first, he needs to prove himself #1 at middleweight before moving up. It's just a shame Ward's gone up too, although he's fighting Kovalev soon so we can't complain!


Me tone or two posters couldn't go into any thread about Golovkin without bringing the same unproven and irrelevant shit to the table.
Damn shame because you could have an otherwise excellent poster in that group.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Did Froch ever tell you he knocked out George Groves in front of 80,000 people at Wembley?


Everyone knows that's not Froch's style.
Ask Floyd if you can't take my word for it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


>


That is top,top conditioning.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

JamieC said:


> Ward turned down a fight offer at 168. Some duck.


At no point did GGG ever say he would go to 168 to fight Ward


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> At no point did GGG ever say he would go to 168 to fight Ward


Yes he did. HBO came to his team and asked if he wanted that fight. He said yes. They went to Ward and he said he couldn't as he was in dispute with Goossen. Not GGG's fault.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

JamieC said:


> Yes he did. HBO came to his team and asked if he wanted that fight. He said yes. They went to Ward and he said he couldn't as he was in dispute with Goossen. Not GGG's fault.


:lol: and you believe him? After Ward's dispute he called out GGG and their team said their had to be a catchweight, then they said they were focusing on unifying MW, which is a duck


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> :lol: and you believe him? After Ward's dispute he called out GGG and their team said their had to be a catchweight, then they said they were focusing on unifying MW, which is a duck


Well Ward accepts that narrative as well, so I guess Ward is confused too huh? GGG couldn't wait on Ward for ever and he moved on. Shame it didn't happen but neither side ducked the other.

Stevenson ducking Kovalev, Canelo ducking GGG, Frampton/Quigg ducking Rigo, these are ducks.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

JamieC said:


> Well Ward accepts that narrative as well, so I guess Ward is confused too huh? GGG couldn't wait on Ward for ever and he moved on. Shame it didn't happen but neither side ducked the other.
> 
> Stevenson ducking Kovalev, Canelo ducking GGG, Frampton/Quigg ducking Rigo, these are ducks.


And Golovkin telling Ward he needs a catchweight of 164 when Ward called him out when they both didnt have a fight is a duck, but GGG said he can move up for Froch, GGG is just as bad as the other names there


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> You cannot include Froch on that. The guy fought anyone and was retiring when it was talked about.


This.

It woulda' been nice, but Froch retired an official G for life.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Can somebody point to me when Martinez was supposed to fight GGG?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Can somebody point to me when Martinez was supposed to fight GGG?


GGG is top 3 p4p, his best win is Rubio, put some Respek on his resume


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Can somebody point to me when Martinez was supposed to fight GGG?


http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/06...-can-fight-sergio-martinez-if-i-beat-macklin/
http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/6/3...t-be-sergio-martinezs-next-fight-says-dibella
http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/7/1...z-says-he-wont-avoid-gennady-golovkin-in-2014
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxing/sergio-martinez-says-ll-duck-no-one-including-181859849.html


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Well Ward accepts that narrative as well, so I guess Ward is confused too huh? GGG couldn't wait on Ward for ever and he moved on. Shame it didn't happen but neither side ducked the other.
> 
> Stevenson ducking Kovalev, Canelo ducking GGG, Frampton/Quigg ducking Rigo, these are ducks.


I feel a bit more free to be a Ward fan now the Cobra has left but he absolutely brings out the worst in some posters on here mate.
You should know that whatever anyone says is irrelevant if Andre disagrees.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> And Golovkin telling Ward he needs a catchweight of 164 when Ward called him out when they both didnt have a fight is a duck, but GGG said he can move up for Froch, GGG is just as bad as the other names there


He just contradicted you mate.Why is he lying and you're not?
You've just totally brushed over what he actually said.
And I'm a big Ward fan but some of the "it must be true cos Andre said it" is embarrassing.

And (not you ACS) but since Froch is now ridiculously involved here he said he could only come back at 170-172 and couldn't make 168 anymore.When he could still make 168 Golovkin would have had to be a Vegas fighter as he said a Vegas top billing was the only fight he'd take or retire.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> He just contradicted you mate.Why is he lying and you're not?
> You've just totally brushed over what he actually said.
> And I'm a big Ward fan but some of the "it must be true cos Andre said it" is embarrassing.
> 
> And (not you ACS) but since Froch is now ridiculously involved here he said he could only come back at 170-172 and couldn't make 168 anymore.When he could still make 168 Golovkin would have had to be a Vegas fighter as he said a Vegas top billing was the only fight he'd take or retire.


When the fight was being discussed and they were both active GGG called for a catchweight, at no point did he ever say he was going to 168 only to fight Froch, so GGG ducked not Ward who was willing to fight at 168


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

GGG is like Rigo. everyone in his weight is ducking the only guys down to fight are bigger


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Mayweather not fighting GGG can't be considered a duck for fuck sake. The man was a 147 pound fighter that only fought at the full light middleweight limit once in his career against DLH and even then he weighed in at 150. Give the cunt a break for fuck sake. He started out at super featherweight.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I feel a bit more free to be a Ward fan now the Cobra has left but he absolutely brings out the worst in some posters on here mate.
> You should know that whatever anyone says is irrelevant if Andre disagrees.


The Ward/Golovkin stuff is the absolute most dreadful topic ever, in the history of boxing forums. It was and is that fucking shit. As much as I see your viewpoint here and even tend to agree in some instances, it's all water under the bridge now, or at least damn well should be. Tough sell come from the 3G crowd however when Ward is gearing up to fight Kovalev at 175 later this Fall. As a completely unbiased observer, the idea of him not wanting anything to do with Golovkin is pretty laughable to me tbh.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Could've had a good thread here Tommy but you shat on it putting Froch in there.
> 
> If the money and venue were right,Froch would've taken it and the already discussed reasons are also perfectly valid.
> It's about as valid as saying Hagler ducked a rematch after the first skelping.
> No one held retirement against him.


Tommy's been pretty staunchly sat on his Golovkin post for a while now, ass firmly glued to his seat on the wagon. If you ever want to see him come off it, bring up a "fantasy" bout with Marvin Hagler. Not many other ways it's gonna happen.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Peter Quillin
> Sergio Martinez
> Miguel Cotto
> Danny Jacobs
> ...





Chatty said:


> Didnt NJIkam turn down a fight or something?





Mal said:


> Supposedly Sturm declined a fight 4-5 years ago.


For those of you who didn't follow him prior to signing with K2 or coming to the US.

*Sturm* - ducked Golovkin for 2 years when GGG was his mandatory both were with Universum who kept Gena away from him. Later Sturm left Universum and worked with Ahmet Onar (Solis's manager) for a fight or two and he claimed on German TV that Felix paid the WBA 350K in order to upgrade him to WBA Super Champion in order to further avoid Gena. Apparently on a TV show he showed a bank statement to prove this although i never saw this myself.

http://www.boxingscene.com/oner-explains-details-sturm-paying-avoid-golovkin--61851

*N'Dam N'Jikam - *Because Sturm was avoiding Golovkin the WBA ordered the #1 and #2 guys in Golovkin and N'Dam to fight for the WBA Regular title. N'Dam ducked and was rewarded with an Interim title which he milked for 2 years. During that time he backed out of two more fights and purse bids while still being allowed to hold his bogus belt. Finally when Golovkin signed with K2 and had some clout the WBA actually enforced it and when the 4th attempt to unify was made N'Dam dropped his belt. Horrendous, horrendous duck job.

*Mundine (2010)* - After N'Dam backed out the first time the WBA offered Mundine the chance to fight for the Regular title against Golovkin (keep in mind he had just beat Geale and was somewhat relevant) Golovkin offered to fight him in Australia yet Mundine didn't even show for the purse bid.

*Quillin* - everyone is aware of Quillin's ducking from 2012-2015 while he held the WBO belt but most don't realize he did it before getting a title. Around 2011 Quillin released some absurd press statement saying 'i'd slap my own mother/grandmother for a title shot' or something like that. Golovkin offered him a title shot and Quillin pulled a Bruce Jenner and tucked his tail between his legs.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Martinez was dealing with a career ending injury while GGG was beginning to make a name for himself in the states, and fought exactly once after foolishly attempting to resume his career. Hardly qualifies as a duck


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not saying Pavlik outright ducked Golovkin *but* this fight definitely could and really should have happened during the 14 months period between Rubio and Martinez when Gennady was his mandatory *and *especially considering Pavlik never fought a WBO mandatory during the 3 years he held a title.

Starting in Aug 2009 Golovkin was rated #1 in the WBO after winning the WBO intercontinental title in July, Pavlik held the WBO & WBC titles. Kelly fought Rubio in Feb 2009 then Miguel Espino in Dec 2009 (Golovkin had been mandatory for 4 months already when he chose to fight this guy i have literally never heard of) then Martinez in April 2010 exactly 9 months after Golovkin had been named mandatory. I think it's fair to say he avoided him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2013/06...-can-fight-sergio-martinez-if-i-beat-macklin/
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/6/3...t-be-sergio-martinezs-next-fight-says-dibella
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/7/1...z-says-he-wont-avoid-gennady-golovkin-in-2014
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxing/sergio-martinez-says-ll-duck-no-one-including-181859849.html


Yeah Dibella was scared, but Sergio had full intention of fighting him after Cotto. GGG was very irrelevant when Sergio was champion until he started getting long layoffs from injuries


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Martinez was dealing with a career ending injury while GGG was beginning to make a name for himself in the states, and fought exactly once after foolishly attempting to resume his career. Hardly qualifies as a duck


He chose to fight Barker in 2011 who had never been on US TV and the best result he had up to that point was a close win over Domenico Spada. Most British fans didn't even know who he was. Martinez could have fought Golovkin instead and the 'he had no name and wasn't known' thing doesn't work because Barker was more unknown and unaccomplished.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He chose to fight Barker in 2011 who had never been on US TV and the best result he had up to that point was a close win over Domenico Spada. Most British fans didn't even know who he was. Martinez could have fought Golovkin instead and the 'he had no name and wasn't known' thing doesn't work because Barker was more unknown and unaccomplished.


So you're saying that GGG was a complete unknown outside of Germany prior to 2012 when he made his U.S. debut yet Martinez somehow had heard of him and knew to duck this unproven fighter who was on no one's radar?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> So you're saying that GGG was a complete unknown outside of Germany prior to 2012 when he made his U.S. debut yet Martinez somehow had heard of him and knew to duck this unproven fighter who was on no one's radar?


Yes and no. Obviously he was largely unknown outside Germany and FSU but Barker was even more unknown and more unaccomplished and Martinez was more than happy to fight (and struggle) with him. So that isn't a valid reason for not having fought him at that point.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The Ward/Golovkin stuff is the absolute most dreadful topic ever, in the history of boxing forums. It was and is that fucking shit. As much as I see your viewpoint here and even tend to agree in some instances, it's all water under the bridge now, or at least damn well should be. Tough sell come from the 3G crowd however when Ward is gearing up to fight Kovalev at 175 later this Fall. As a completely unbiased observer, the idea of him not wanting anything to do with Golovkin is pretty laughable to me tbh.


Let's just see if he does actually fight Kovolev first, hey?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He chose to fight Barker in 2011 who had never been on US TV and the best result he had up to that point was a close win over Domenico Spada. Most British fans didn't even know who he was. Martinez could have fought Golovkin instead and the 'he had no name and wasn't known' thing doesn't work because Barker was more unknown and unaccomplished.


You can't duck a fighter you never even heard of


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Yes and no. Obviously he was largely unknown outside Germany and FSU but Barker was even more unknown and more unaccomplished and Martinez was more than happy to fight (and struggle) with him. So that isn't a valid reason for not having fought him at that point.


In 2011 you wouldn't have found one sane person claiming that Gennady Golovkin was being ducked by Martinez. If you feel that he deserved the fight more than other alternatives at the time then whatever but to say he was ducked is completely false and is only an attempt to add to his reputation that he can't land a fight.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You can't duck a fighter you never even heard of


But you can fight boxers you've never heard of? That's a paradox.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> In 2011 you wouldn't have found one sane person claiming that Gennady Golovkin was being ducked by Martinez. *If you feel that he deserved the fight more than other alternatives at the time then whatever but to say he was ducked is completely false* and is only an attempt to add to his reputation that he can't land a fight.


That's fair in relation to Golovkin but Martinez 100% ducked Dmitry Pirog circa 2010/2011. Martinez called out Zbik after Sergio had been stripped of the WBC & WBO titles when Zbik got it but Pirog who held 'his' WBO title and was well known to US fans after a excellent performance and exciting KO over Jacobs didn't have his name uttered.

So Martinez fought a completely unknown and unaccomplished Barker in 2011, was calling out a completely unknwon guy in Germany in Zbik yet refuse to fight Pirog who people in the US were calling for and held his belt.

He then proceeded to orchestrate the gang rape of the lineal Middleweight title while crossing swords with Cotto and Canelo and will go down in the history books as the shame of an otherwise very honorable and manly nation. Accavello, Lausse, Peralta, Rivero, Ahumada, Monzon, Laciar, Rivero, Vasquez all curse his name.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> But you can fight boxers you've never heard of? That's a paradox.


yeah and Sergio ducked Tony Galarza too even though he's never heard of him either


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and Sergio ducked Tony Galarza too even though he's never heard of him either


He'd heard of Pirog


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> That's fair in relation to Golovkin but Martinez 100% ducked Dmitry Pirog circa 2010/2011. Martinez called out Zbik after Sergio has been stripped of the WBC & WBO titles when Zbik got it but Pirog who held 'his' WBO title and was well known to US fans after a excellent performance and exciting KO over Jacobs didn't have his name uttered.
> 
> So Martinez fought a completely unknown and unaccomplished Barker in 2011, was calling out a completely unknwon guy in Germany in Zbik yet refuse to fight Pirog who people in the US were calling for and held his belt.


Zbik was Martinez ' WBC mandatory, however, HBO had zero interest in the German based fighter whom no one had heard of, odd isn't it?
I don't recall what happened with Pirog but that would have been a great opponent for Martinez.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Let's just see if he does actually fight Kovolev first, hey?


Well, the contracts are signed so I don't see why he wouldn't but fair enough. That's from Kovalev's promoter Kathy Duva as well, not Andre's word. Serge only has Chilemba to get past in July.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> When the fight was being discussed and they were both active GGG called for a catchweight, at no point did he ever say he was going to 168 only to fight Froch, so GGG ducked not Ward who was willing to fight at 168


Still totally avoiding what Jamie said.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The Ward/Golovkin stuff is the absolute most dreadful topic ever, in the history of boxing forums. It was and is that fucking shit. As much as I see your viewpoint here and even tend to agree in some instances, it's all water under the bridge now, or at least damn well should be. Tough sell come from the 3G crowd however when Ward is gearing up to fight Kovalev at 175 later this Fall. As a completely unbiased observer, the idea of him not wanting anything to do with Golovkin is pretty laughable to me tbh.


I can't believe people can't look at them as two different fighters on two completely different missions now.I was happy as a pig in shit when Ward announced he was going up and after Kova.
How can anyone not be excited about that?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I can't believe people can't look at them as two different fighters on two completely different missions now.I was happy as a pig in shit when Ward announced he was going up and after Kova.
> How can anyone not be excited about that?


Gonna win it too IMO though don't take that as an official prediction just yet. Ward is the most skilled boxer in this sport and should've spent the last several years as P4P #1 if not 1A to TBE -- I'm honestly not privy to the specifics of his managerial issues but one way or the other, he's unfortunately pissed away several *prime* *years* he could've been legacy building and making a decent-enough living to put a nice nest egg away.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Gonna win it too IMO though don't take that as an official prediction just yet. Ward is the most skilled boxer in this sport and should've spent the last several years as P4P #1 if not 1A to TBE -- I'm honestly not privy to the specifics of his managerial issues but one way or the other, he's unfortunately pissed away several *prime* *years* he could've been legacy building and making a decent-enough living to put a nice nest egg away.


Showed some nice new game last time out too.
But I remember being shot down in flames by some for saying he should move up years ago.He was too good for a division where he'd beaten all the best fighters and there weren't many defining fights.
Going up and beating Kova would be some achievement but it could have been more.
So much more.And Virgil seems like he got very lucky when he found that kid.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Showed some nice new game last time out too.
> But I remember being shot down in flames by some for saying he should move up years ago.He was too good for a division where he'd beaten all the best fighters and there weren't many defining fights.
> Going up and beating Kova would be some achievement but it could have been more.
> So much more.And Virgil seems like he got very lucky when he found that kid.


Ward made his own damn fans look foolish when Kathy Duva came out all Mr. Roboto dancing with the signed contracts. More fucking worried about it than he ever was. :rofl

I'm not the biggest fan of the way he works personally, but he's skilled and talented enough in his own time and era to consider himself part of an absolutely illustrious line of USA Olympic Boxing that put undeniable imprint on the game, which is what he'll have solidified if he handles the business against Kovalev and rips that top spot out of Chocolatito's hands before he can even lose it in the ring. You know that line? The one that consists of the likes of Muhammad Ali ('60), Joe Frazier ('64), George Foreman ('68), Ray Leonard ('76), Michael Spinks ('76), Pernell Whitaker ('84), Roy Jones Jr ('88), Floyd Mayweather Jr ('96)? Unquestionable Promise: Delivered In Spades. Fucking Do It 'Dre ('04), I say.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I feel a bit more free to be a Ward fan now the Cobra has left but he absolutely brings out the worst in some posters on here mate.
> You should know that whatever anyone says is irrelevant if Andre disagrees.


I'm the same mate. I like Ward, love watching him work. Even when he agrees with something, if it makes him look less than a saint it's ignored. Neither ducked the other, as far as I'm aware the only two times contact was made, Ward rejected a fight at 168 due to wanting a soft touch after a long injury/contract dispute and GGG rejected due to being contracted for the Lemieux fight.

Also if you call out a man in a smaller division and he offers to meet you halfway then whys that wrong? If Floyd had told GGG he'd fight at 157 then I'd have expected GGG to back up his words and accept if he wanted it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

@Jamie @PityTheFool

You're both full of it lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...s-Gennady-Golovkin-rejecting-fight-offer.html

Just stop. Froch and GGG didn't want none let it go. Froch was happy being a B level fighter who beat the great George Groves and Golovkin is chasing junior welters. It is what it is. Ward dares to be great they don't simple.


----------



## TFKING (May 18, 2016)

There is no logic to this thread whatsoever. 

So basically, everyone that has not fought GGG has ducked GGG? :lol::lol:

I'm pretty sure most the guys listed would fight GGG if the deal is right. It's very rarely about the fighters ducking, its all the other intangibles that prevents fights from happening.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@JamieC ain't clicking no Daily Mail articles.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah cant really include Froch, he was 'semi retired', but I feel like he could of taken the fight but knew he would of lost... 

Didnt he say something like he 'would beat anyone but GGG' or 'you have to be crazy to fight GGG as hes an animal' Im sure he did say words to the effect hough he was half joking...


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> @JamieC ain't clicking no Daily Mail articles.


My man :deal

If it's in the Daily Mail I know it's been completely made up. Khan-Floyd was signed sealed and delivered about 6 times according to Jeff Powell.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I've got to say that this is pretty glorious watching the GGG haters squirm. The same guys saying that no one's ducking Golovkin are the same guys saying Golovkin ducked Ward and Lara.

I don't tend to use the accusation that fighters duck other fighters but there sure as fuck is more evidence to suggest that fighters are being kept away from Golovkin more than the other way round.

GGG haters need to go back to the drawing board on this one and agree on a definition of what 'duck' means and then apply it, if they really feel the need to at all, consistently. Golovkin's team floating the idea of a 164 catchweight with Ward is apparently proof that GGG was ducking Ward. Lara calling out Golovkin on Twitter is apparently proof that GGG was ducking Lara. But DiBella saying outright that "Martinez is not going to fight that animal" and choosing to fight a super-welterweight at a catchweight instead, and then that super-welterweight milking the title and fighting another super-welterweight instead, and that other super-welterweight vacating apparently has nothing at all to do with avoiding Golovkin.

Shit man, the waterfalls of drivel that come cascading out of the mouths of some of the posters here are a more remarkable sight than Niagara Falls.


People acting like Golovkin wasn't on Martinez' radar after beating Stevens. He was the WBA belt holder, coming off his 9th defense,looking to unify. He was about as unknown to Martinez as Kovalev is to Stevenson. They were pretty much accepted as the no. 1 and 2 in the division. People were calling for that fight. Loudly and often.

So Martinez, Cotto and Canelo were definitely all managed away from Golovkin. I can give Mayweather and Ward a pass though because, while the fights were makeable, it's not like they holding MW belts hostage ot anything.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> *Mundine (2010)* - After N'Dam backed out the first time the WBA offered Mundine the chance to fight for the Regular title against Golovkin (keep in mind he had just beat Geale and was somewhat relevant) Golovkin offered to fight him in Australia yet Mundine didn't even show for the purse bid.


Golovkin not only offered to defend his title against Mundine in Australia, he told Mundine he would be happy to fight him at his home with his family acting as the judges. That's how confident GGG was of knocking Mundine out.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> @Jamie @PityTheFool
> 
> You're both full of it lol
> 
> ...


That's about the worst paper you can take any boxing story from,so I'm afraid it hasn't had the desired effect.
Do some research on the history of Jeff Powell,who will have given the green light for that story.
Froch was beaten by a better fighter and admitted that if they fought again it would be for pennies and he'd lose on points.
Ignore it all you want because it shits on your fun,but we heard him say it.

So let me get on with being a big Ward fan now and stop trying to make out I'm out for his distress.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> My man :deal
> 
> If it's in the Daily Mail I know it's been completely made up. Khan-Floyd was signed sealed and delivered about 6 times according to Jeff Powell.


Never seen this when I replied to young Mr Tokyo,but three great minds thinking alike [email protected] Of Iron


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> That's about the worst paper you can take any *boxing* story from


Ahem.

Unnecessary word in there.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFKING said:


> There is no logic to this thread whatsoever.
> 
> So basically, everyone that has not fought GGG has ducked GGG? :lol::lol:
> 
> I'm pretty sure most the guys listed would fight GGG if the deal is right. It's very rarely about the fighters ducking, its all the other intangibles that prevents fights from happening.


I agree,but GGG seems to be the most divisive fighter on this board right now (for all the wrong reasons) and this is a guy who hardly ever speaks,far less makes regular controversial comments.

But I think this is the only boxing subject where I've struggled to see your reasoning mate and I'm afraid the current gutless wonder of the world is the main reason for all this shit.

And I hope I've proved over the years that I am one of the most vehement and vocal posters when it comes to boxers being called cowards,so please don't misinterpret my reasoning here.:good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

And if you're not @TFG I apologise for mixing you up with him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Unnecessary word in there.


It's still true.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> And if you're not @TFG I apologise for mixing you up with him.


Yea, I think that's a completely different poster you were addressing there. :lol: Unless TFG went and registered a new username.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I'm the same mate. I like Ward, love watching him work. Even when he agrees with something, if it makes him look less than a saint it's ignored. Neither ducked the other, as far as I'm aware the only two times contact was made, Ward rejected a fight at 168 due to wanting a soft touch after a long injury/contract dispute and GGG rejected due to being contracted for the Lemieux fight.
> 
> Also if you call out a man in a smaller division and he offers to meet you halfway then whys that wrong? If Floyd had told GGG he'd fight at 157 then I'd have expected GGG to back up his words and accept if he wanted it.


Let's not forget this is a guy who could have got the right backing to build up to 175 the smart way years before he did.
To me,even with what he has achieved,even beating Kova and punishing Stevenson would still make his career not quite what it could have been.

And @MichiganWarrior is a million miles from the fool he pretends to play sometimes.I hope you and @quincy k have enough faith in my integrity to believe me when I say he deliberately misrepresents himself here.He just doesn't let many people see the real side to him and I get that.
But he can't keep going on about Froch.I know you (Jamie) heard Froch say that he would have to KO Ward and he didn't think he could do it and aside from that,the juice was nowhere worth the squeeze.
So for Mr soon-to-be Miyagi to keep bringing irrelevant nonsense isn't even fun.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yea, I think that's a completely different poster you were addressing there. :lol: Unless TFG went and registered a new username.


As I said,my apologies to both.Just an unusual coincidence going from what I've seen,which may only be a fraction of the picture.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Let's not forget this is a guy who could have got the right backing to build up to 175 the smart way years before he did.
> To me,even with what he has achieved,even beating Kova and punishing Stevenson would still make his career not quite what it could have been.
> 
> And @MichiganWarrior is a million miles from the fool he pretends to play sometimes.I hope you and @quincy k have enough faith in my integrity to believe me when I say he deliberately misrepresents himself here.He just doesn't let many people see the real side to him and I get that.
> ...


I had hopes Ward would be at cruiser by now, I rate him that much. Yeah Froch is very honest when he's not trolling, he said he'd have to win by KO and I'm sure he said the fight only really made sense (money wise) at the City Ground, but Ward seemed to think Wembley was an option without understanding the UK market, but if they'd both discussed it seriously it would have been a well paying send off for Froch at the City Ground on PPV.


----------



## TFKING (May 18, 2016)

PityTheFool said:


> I agree,but GGG seems to be the most divisive fighter on this board right now (for all the wrong reasons) and this is a guy who hardly ever speaks,far less makes regular controversial comments.
> 
> But I think this is the only boxing subject where I've struggled to see your reasoning mate and I'm afraid the current gutless wonder of the world is the main reason for all this shit.
> 
> And I hope I've proved over the years that I am one of the most vehement and vocal posters when it comes to boxers being called cowards,so please don't misinterpret my reasoning here.:good


Yes, you've mixed me up with another poster mate as i only registered the other day.

You might be right, these guys might be ducking GGG, but i just think a lot of it comes down to intangibles etc. I still maintain that guys like BJS and Jacobs would take the fight if offered. But i guess we will find out in the future.

I just don't really understand what purpose this thread serves, we all know GGG is a beast and guys are not going to get into the ring with him unless there is a good money in place. But we aren't in the boardrooms during negotiations etc, so the accusations of ducking him is just speculation. For Christ sake the original poster listed Carl Froch, CARL FROCH!! as ducking him and he wouldn't duck anyone.

If these guys don't step up within the next 6-18 months and take the fights with GGG, then i will hold my hands up and say i got it wrong, these guys were ducking, i guess we'll see.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Yeah cant really include Froch, he was 'semi retired', but I feel like he could of taken the fight but knew he would of lost...
> 
> Didnt he say something like he 'would beat anyone but GGG' or 'you have to be crazy to fight GGG as hes an animal' Im sure he did say words to the effect hough he was half joking...


I truly believe he fancied his chances,and would have been a live dog.
Whereas Ward would correctly have been a clear favourite and if 3G moved right back down it would have meant very little in the long run when he won.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFKING said:


> Yes, you've mixed me up with another poster mate as i only registered the other day.
> 
> You might be right, these guys might be ducking GGG, but i just think a lot of it comes down to intangibles etc. I still maintain that guys like BJS and Jacobs would take the fight if offered. But i guess we will find out in the future.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate.I knew it had been a bad week for TFG so I took 2+2 and made 8.
I won't forget again.I wish I could promise but @Hands of Iron would be the poster best equipped to tell you why I can't.

But I will.:cheers


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I had hopes Ward would be at cruiser by now, I rate him that much. Yeah Froch is very honest when he's not trolling, he said he'd have to win by KO and I'm sure he said the fight only really made sense (money wise) at the City Ground, but Ward seemed to think Wembley was an option without understanding the UK market, but if they'd both discussed it seriously it would have been a well paying send off for Froch at the City Ground on PPV.


Spot on mate,but only what I expected.
No one except hardcore Froch fans would have given a shit about Ward.
It would have only done any PPV numbers here because Froch was the daddy,but no way we're HBO putting much effort into that.
But I just wish Mich would stop using it like a Cruyff turn in the 90's when every decent defender was onto it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFKING said:


> Yes, you've mixed me up with another poster mate as i only registered the other day.
> 
> You might be right, these guys might be ducking GGG, but i just think a lot of it comes down to intangibles etc. I still maintain that guys like BJS and Jacobs would take the fight if offered. But i guess we will find out in the future.
> 
> ...


And welcome aboard mate.If you realise Leonard is the best fighter of the last 40 years and McCallum is the most underrated fighter of the 80's (yes guys.He is STILL underrated) to go with your already good points you'll be a very welcome addition to the forum.:good


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> To me,even with what he has achieved,even beating Kova and punishing Stevenson would still make his career not quite what it could have been.


Not quite Grebian heights, is it? The man waxed at least a half dozen top drawer Light Heavyweights mate, including a Top 5 ATG within the division. As a 5'8 Middleweight. Whilst I realise you aren't a Jumpin' Genetics German blooded beast, you are a 5'8 Middleweight (roughly) and ought to be a fan of these sort of ring heroics.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> He'd heard of Pirog


yeah Pirog has a better claim of being ducked by Sergio. I forgot the exact details though at the time for why that fight didn't happen. Didn't Pirog only want the fight in Russia?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Not quite Grebian heights, is it? The man waxed at least a half dozen top drawer Light Heavyweights mate, including a Top 5 ATG within the division. As a 5'8 Middleweight. Whilst I realise you aren't a Jumpin' Genetics German blooded beast, you are a 5'8 Middleweight (roughly) and ought to be a fan of these sort of ring heroics.


I am a fan.I'm just sore about being robbed of a win in the old tourney because of strongly held opinions and no allowance for the evolution of what "Legacy" has become.

But I appreciate the guy very,very much.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I am a fan.I'm just sore about being robbed of a win in the old tourney because of strongly held opinions and no allowance for the evolution of what "Legacy" has become.
> 
> But I appreciate the guy very,very much.


And I'm pissed I went second to @bballchump11 for Biggest Robbery Ever with one of these guys mentioned below involved. He should've won Gold as well. Floyd's bronze is the only that's out of place, but he isn't and that's questionable too.



Hands of Iron said:


> Ward made his own damn fans look foolish when Kathy Duva came out all Mr. Roboto dancing with the signed contracts. More fucking worried about it than he ever was. :rofl
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of the way he works personally, but he's skilled and talented enough in his own time and era to consider himself part of an absolutely illustrious line of USA Olympic Boxing that put undeniable imprint on the game, which is what he'll have solidified if he handles the business against Kovalev and rips that top spot out of Chocolatito's hands before he can even lose it in the ring. You know that line? The one that consists of the likes of Muhammad Ali ('60), Joe Frazier ('64), George Foreman ('68), Ray Leonard ('76), Michael Spinks ('76), Pernell Whitaker ('84), Roy Jones Jr ('88), Floyd Mayweather Jr ('96)? Unquestionable Promise: Delivered In Spades. Fucking Do It 'Dre ('04), I say.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> And I'm pissed I went second to @bballchump11 for Biggest Robbery Ever with one of these guys mentioned below involved. He should've won Gold as well. Floyd's bronze is the only that's out of place, but he isn't and that's questionable too.


That was the worst of them all,but you have nothing to prove.The RJJ likeness goes deeper than just that Olympic match and the same applied in that debate.
I was behind on points a la SRL-Tommy 1 and I thought I put on a great late comeback.
And I know Red is far more knowledgeable than me,but I thought I got an upset there.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> That was the worst of them all,but you have nothing to prove.The RJJ likeness goes deeper than just that Olympic match and the same applied in that debate.
> I was behind on points a la SRL-Tommy 1 and I thought I put on a great late comeback.
> And I know Red is far more knowledgeable than me,but I thought I got an upset there.


I didn't actually mind too much though. :lol: BBall is one of the best there's ever been, I just worry he's gonna lose his shit over this Canelo and Golovkin business. I don't think it's worth it tbh.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I didn't actually mind too much though. :lol: BBall is one of the best there's ever been, I just worry he's gonna lose his shit over this Canelo and Golovkin business. I don't think it's worth it tbh.


Bball would I'm sure freely admit that I used to comment on several occasions about how shocked I was at finding out his age given the maturity in his posting,and I'll always have him on the top guys list but this subject (Golovkin) is a rare Achilles Heel for him and I just don't like to see him drop his usual top form.
We all know that SRL fought how he wanted to in Montreal but my point about that is;He had the versatility to _change mid-fight._

But he chose not to,and even though that must be one of the most credibility enhancing losses in the history of true mega fights,he didn't change when he could have.

You see where I'm going here?

And if bball doesn't see that a comparison to SRL is about as good as I can give,then I lose this one,ya feel me?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Pirog has a better claim of being ducked by Sergio. I forgot the exact details though at the time for why that fight didn't happen. Didn't Pirog only want the fight in Russia?


No Pirog wanted it in the US on HBO but Martinez and Dibella said there was no money in it for them. As a responce Pirog said if they were willing to fight him in Russia he could get them more money, 3 Million, which would have been Martinez's career high payday up to that point. Not even sure he made that much afterwards against Chavez or Cotto?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Please, Sergio definitely ducked golovkin. He should have fought ggg instead of cotto and we could have avoided all this 155 nonsense with canelo and cotto masquerading as middleweights. there is a good chance that martinez wouldn't have fought ggg even if he beat cotto. Dibella also had no faith in sergio and essentially ducked golovkin also


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Still totally avoiding what Jamie said.


But what he says is irrelevant because he said GGG said he would go to 168 for Ward, that is bullshit, everything I said is facts


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> But what he says is irrelevant because he said GGG said he would go to 168 for Ward, that is bullshit, everything I said is facts


It's not actually but there's no sense in debating it because if you'll ignore Jamie's perfectly reasonable point and call it "irrelevant" then I know I've got zero chance of having a fair debate with you so best just leave it at that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> It's not actually but there's no sense in debating it because if you'll ignore Jamie's perfectly reasonable point and call it "irrelevant" then I know I've got zero chance of having a fair debate with you so best just leave it at that.


Are you Jamie? He made up a complete lie about GGG saying he would go to 168 the fight would have happened if he did so why would I debate with a liar?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Please, Sergio definitely ducked golovkin. He should have fought ggg instead of cotto and we could have avoided all this 155 nonsense with canelo and cotto masquerading as middleweights. there is a good chance that martinez wouldn't have fought ggg even if he beat cotto. Dibella also had no faith in sergio and essentially ducked golovkin also


A duck is still a duck after all, but I don't think anyone on this planet would have fought GGG with Sergio's knees as they were. I don't think there was all that much clamouring for the fight previous to Macklin neither


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> But what he says is irrelevant because he said GGG said he would go to 168 for Ward, that is bullshit, everything I said is facts


no

GGG and his team said he would go 168 for froch, chavez, degale or gilberto ramirez. all very good fights at 168

they said they would do a 164 catchweight offer for ward because they clearly respek ward as a big threat.. fighting Froch, chavez, degale or ramirez is different from your first fight at 168 being andre ward.

Ward made a bullshit offer after Lemieux vs GGG had been announced, so obviously GGG was going to deny that offer. That also depends on who you believe, Tom Loefler or Ward's point of view

I think the fight can still happen after Ward beats Kovalev. abel sanchez said GGG will probably top off at light heavyweight, and so i think if they both keep winning the fight may still happen.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> no
> 
> GGG and his team said he would go 168 for froch, chavez, degale or gilberto ramirez. all very good fights at 168
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly but the guy I quoted said they would go up to 168 for Ward

Ward is fighting Kovalev so I dont think he is scared of GGG, GGG is scared of risking that 0 though


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lara: Canelo Showed His Fear, I'll Fight Golovkin at Full 160


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> no
> 
> GGG and his team said he would go 168 for froch, chavez, degale or gilberto ramirez. all very good fights at 168
> 
> ...


How is 50/50 a bullshit offer?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Lara: Canelo Showed His Fear, I'll Fight Golovkin at Full 160


GGG should take that fight if he cant get saunders or jacobs


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How is 50/50 a bullshit offer?


Because it was offered when GGG already announced he was fighting Lemieux on PPV? WTF was Ward doing at that time period? Fighting Paul Smith :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Because it was offered when GGG already announced he was fighting Lemieux on PPV? WTF was Ward doing at that moment? Fighting Paul Smith :lol:


What's that got to do with anything? His pay per view bombed. Can't remember a pay per view doing worse. Ward was and is still seen as the best fighter in the world. What more do you need?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> GGG should take that fight if he cant get saunders or jacobs


Rather see him fight Korobov. Lara is massively overrated. Dude couldn't convincingly beat Canelo and got beaten to a pulp by Angulo. How the hell is he going to trouble someone who cuts off the ring with the precision of a surgeon?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> What's that got to do with anything? His pay per view bombed. Can't remember a pay per view doing worse. Ward was and is still seen as the best fighter in the world. What more do you need?


I'm just telling you what happened. They already had a fight scheduled then Ward sends in an offer. So he expects GGG to just cancel his fight with then title holder Lemieux, move up to 168 and fight Ward with no warm ups at the weight. That would be like Ward moving up to LHW and fighting kovalev. with no fights in between.



Mexi-Box said:


> Rather see him fight Korobov. Lara is massively overrated. Dude couldn't convincingly beat Canelo and got beaten to a pulp by Angulo. How the hell is he going to trouble someone who cuts off the ring with the precision of a surgeon?


Well we haven't seen GGG in with someone with Lara's tools and skillset, itd be interesting to see GGG stop Lara for the first time in his career.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I'm just telling you what happened. They already had a fight scheduled then Ward sends in an offer. So he expects GGG to just cancel his fight with then title holder Lemieux, to move up to 168 and fight Ward with no warm ups at the weight. That would be like Ward moving up to LHW and fighting kovalev. with no fights in between.


False.

"Loeffler said the offer was for a 50-50 purse-split in 2016, after each fighter had prepared by taking one more fight earlier in the year"

So Ward gave them ample opportunity to get their affairs in order. The problem was "Ward you're too good"


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> False.
> 
> "Loeffler said the offer was for a 50-50 purse-split in 2016, after each fighter had prepared by taking one more fight earlier in the year"
> 
> So Ward gave them ample opportunity to get their affairs in order. The problem was "Ward you're too good"


well either way there is two weight classes separating them now. I wont pretend to know what truly happened

maybe they can both keep wining & fight at light heavyweight when GGG moves up


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well either way there is two weight classes separating them now. I wont pretend to know what truly happened
> 
> maybe they can both keep wining & fight at light heavyweight when GGG moves up


No way Golovkin makes it to light heavy. Too old already. Just admit Golovkin didn't want them problems. It was a risk vs reward business decision on Golovkin part.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

More Ward - GGG, yay!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:happy:happy:happy


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:fight


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

This GGG Ward shit is pathetic


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Jacobs' Trainer Says They'll Be Ready For Golovkin in Due Time

In Rozier's defense, he isn't actually quoted as saying "in due time" anywhere in the article. But I don't like this talk of thinking he would have time to prepare. Jacobs is as prepared as he can be, he just obliterated Quillin.

I hope the WBA stick to their word and force the mandatory in light of the Canelo fight falling through.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I'm just telling you what happened. They already had a fight scheduled then Ward sends in an offer. So he expects GGG to just cancel his fight with then title holder Lemieux, move up to 168 and fight Ward with no warm ups at the weight. That would be like Ward moving up to LHW and fighting kovalev. with no fights in between.
> 
> Well we haven't seen GGG in with someone with Lara's tools and skillset, itd be interesting to see GGG stop Lara for the first time in his career.


I think Lara's straight left would trouble GGG, but Lara would eventually get broken down.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------

